# Craftsman possibly 1970 8hp 24" Great Shape



## drumsonly2002 (Dec 23, 2016)

Bought a near mint low hours stored inside possibly a 1970's Single Stage Yellow 8/24 Snowblower. Will post pictures later. The machine has low hours and bought it from the nephew (62 years old) who attained it via his uncle who passed away last summer. 
The back story is his uncle had a tractor plow and used the blower to clean up after he plowed, stored it inside and maintained the machine. He passed away last summer leaving it to his nephew. 

Same machine as this one in video, less the 13 hp motor. This guy installed a 13 hp Honda clone engine in his. 




Note: The video is not my snowblower, but the same machine without the 13 hp motor. 

I checked the machine extensively minus starting it due to no gas. Original paint. The skids are mint, bearings, chain mint. Metal is thick as a tank. The machine appeared well cared for, not beat and lightly used. Tires and rims were replaced at some point due being in good condition and have chains. The chute and crank in near mint condition and was greased. Could use a coat of paint, next to no rust. 

My ex brother in law had one of these beasts and he snowblowed a gravel driveway and the old single-stage retro built tank would fire gravel like a son of a gun. I remembered how well that old doll worked and always wanted one. After all these years I found on in great shape. 

I am a sucker for old blowers. Bought a 1990's ish Yamaha track blower last year in good shape and used it last winter., and a 1960 's Snowflight MTD 20" 5 hp basket case for restoration. 

Will post pictures and more details as I tarped the blower as soon as it came home and do some research on it. The Craftsman 24" 8 hp blower was a real find as it is not beat. With paint it should look near new.


----------

